# eVisa (The system is currently unavailable.)



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

This thread is to share experience of SkillSelect eVisa system bugs. Mainly *"The system is currently unavailable."* that appears every time after trying to login to eVisa on the URL:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
This problem is preventing me and as per DIAC technical team from uploading documents to 190/189 lodged applications. 

If anybody is getting the same error message every time time after trying to login using the URL above, please share any workarounds or official communication with DIAC regarding this issue.


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Omarau,

As soon as I login,I get "The system is currently unavailable." but once I reload the browser,the eVisa page opens up.My status is ?,as in literally,there's nothing next to it but a question mark.And when I try uploading my documents,it just goes back to the eVisa page with the 'attach documents' button but not reflecting any documents have been uploaded.I've tried different browsers on different computers at different times of the day (and night),and it simply isn't working for me.Rather than pulling my hair out,I think I'll just wait for a CO.Hope you have better luck.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

*Unable to submit application*

Hi Guys!

Its been over 2 weeks since I received the invite [Skilled Nominated 190] and though I have completed filling up my online application, I am stuck after the last page [step 17/17].

When I click "Next" I see that dreadful "system is currently unavailable" error! 

This happens in any browser that I try! 

Already posted an enquiry in the Skill select site and even called their toll free visa enquiries but no response.

Is any one facing the same problem?

Thanks,

RAJEEV


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

arabidopsis said:


> Hi Omarau,
> 
> As soon as I login,I get "The system is currently unavailable." but once I reload the browser,the eVisa page opens up.My status is ?,as in literally,there's nothing next to it but a question mark.And when I try uploading my documents,it just goes back to the eVisa page with the 'attach documents' button but not reflecting any documents have been uploaded.I've tried different browsers on different computers at different times of the day (and night),and it simply isn't working for me.Rather than pulling my hair out,I think I'll just wait for a CO.Hope you have better luck.


this is exactly what im facing. good to know im not alone, DIAC says that they are aware of the problem and working on a solution! i think it has something to do with incomplete 175/176 application on the old system. or maybe its due to multiple clicks on "apply visa" button. anyways it sucks. 
By the way did you try contacting SkillSelect technical support team? I think if all of us complain about this they will know how serious this is and how many people are affected by this and hopefully come with a solution faster.
Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

What Im afraid of is that once a CO is allocated, he has the right to make a decision based on the documents that is already uploaded to the system, which - thanks to this issue - is none!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Its been over 2 weeks since I received the invite [Skilled Nominated 190] and though I have completed filling up my online application, I am stuck after the last page [step 17/17].
> 
> ...


oh, thats even worse than our issue. at least we have managed to lodge the application successfully. feeling sorry for you pal now.
do you incomplete 175/176 application? did you press "apply visa" button more than once? 
did you save your application the first time then could not complete step 17 because of that message? 
my advice to you is to keep nagging about this issue to SkillSelect Technical support team. and if you dont get a proper answer, then file a complaint at DIAC website: 
Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi!

Thanks for the information mate. Like I said, I have completed filling the online application after clicking on the Apply Visa button in Skill Select. In Step 17 page after I click on Next, I see the error. 

The sad part is that the first time I did not see this error and was able to go until the Credit Card details page, but my credit card limit was not enough! Now I have the limit enhanced, but the site wont work!!  

I have 45 days to go before my invitation expires! 

Any idea how I can contact the SkillSelect Technical support team?


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess it's a good thing so many software engineers are getting invitedI really cannot understand why the website isn't working.There are,at most,300 people on eVisa at any one point.Surely that's not enough to completely crash a website for 2 weeks straight?

I've contacted my client support officer twice about it,both times she gave me a date saying they expected the issues to be resolved by that date,they weren't.She then said if all else fails,I should just wait for a CO so I wouldn't worry about it too much.DIAC are aware that the system is not running smoothly so I doubt they'd process your visa without any docs attached.Try e-mailing your client support officer,just so you have proof that the reason there are no docs is because of the system?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> I guess it's a good thing so many software engineers are getting invitedI really cannot understand why the website isn't working.There are,at most,300 people on eVisa at any one point.Surely that's not enough to completely crash a website for 2 weeks straight?
> 
> I've contacted my client support officer twice about it,both times she gave me a date saying they expected the issues to be resolved by that date,they weren't.She then said if all else fails,I should just wait for a CO so I wouldn't worry about it too much.DIAC are aware that the system is not running smoothly so I doubt they'd process your visa without any docs attached.Try e-mailing your client support officer,just so you have proof that the reason there are no docs is because of the system?


My problem is that I am unable to even lodge the application! 
I try almost 20 times each day and just dont see the Credit Card details page!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

*Finally some progress*

For the first time since I lodged my 190 visa on 13-August, I am able to login successfully without the "system is currently unavailable." message.

now I can see a status "Application received" and I can see my TRN number also, not just an empty form. However, it seems they didnt solve it completely as Im getting a new message after login now, it says:


> We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


Please everyone who has had the same problem try again now and tell me what do you get. 

I hope this means it will be solved soon


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> For the first time since I lodged my 190 visa on 13-August, I am able to login successfully without the "system is currently unavailable." message.
> 
> now I can see a status "Application received" and I can see my TRN number also, not just an empty form. However, it seems they didnt solve it completely as Im getting a new message after login now, it says:
> 
> ...


Ok I guess that means there has been an issue SINCE I tried to submit my saved application as on August 21st. I remember seeing the Credit Card details page the week before. And ever since:

1. People who have already submitted their applications are unable to proceed after logging in
2. People trying to submit their saved applications are unable to proceed to submit

So it looks like they are aware that there is an issue with their system judging from the error message in your last thread. So that leaves me 45 days to start worrying!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Ok I guess that means there has been an issue SINCE I tried to submit my saved application as on August 21st. I remember seeing the Credit Card details page the week before. And ever since:
> 
> 1. People who have already submitted their applications are unable to proceed after logging in
> 2. People trying to submit their saved applications are unable to proceed to submit
> ...


True, except not all people its limited to some unfortunate people (us) 

I dont know how will they send 1000 invitations in September without fixing these issues!! My guess is: it will be fixed soon


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> True, except not all people its limited to some unfortunate people (us)
> 
> I dont know how will they send 1000 invitations in September without fixing these issues!! My guess is: it will be fixed soon


Well its a new system and was always expected to be a bit buggy and we happen to be the unfortunate first-time-users! 

Lets hope they fix it soon! I dont really think they'll be thinking of launching new invitations with the current site problems. Never know though!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Well its a new system and was always expected to be a bit buggy and we happen to be the unfortunate first-time-users!
> 
> Lets hope they fix it soon! I dont really think they'll be thinking of launching new invitations with the current site problems. Never know though!


you think they wont send any new invitations before solving current issues. But, have a look at this:
Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> you think they wont send any new invitations before solving current issues. But, have a look at this:
> Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support


Gosh! Ok I guess that means they "assume" the issues will be fixed before that! Damn this is frustrating!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

If there are still issues with the system , I am not sure if it is wise of DIAC to go ahead with more invitations on the 1st of September. Perhaps its a sign of confidence on their part - they know they will have sorted the problems in the next few hours.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> If there are still issues with the system , I am not sure if it is wise of DIAC to go ahead with more invitations on the 1st of September. Perhaps its a sign of confidence on their part - they know they will have sorted the problems in the next few hours.


Ok here is something that one of my friends [Migration Agent] shared with me today:

Latest Update - 29 August 2012

Important Information - SkillSelect applications lodged with DIAC from 1 July 2012

If you lodged an application through SkillSelect (subclass 189, 190 or 489), after 1 July 2012 you should log in to your EOI Homepage for further information. The below information may further assist clients who have lodged through SkillSelect.

Attachments

All attachments for applications lodged using the new online SkillSelect system must be submitted using the elodgement system. They should not be forwarded by mail to processing centres or to this mailbox.

The department is aware of some reported issues in submitting documents online, so please be patient and keep trying to submit your documents online. Please ensure you read the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) and refer to the help button next to the “Attach document” tab for further information.

Whilst the Department’s elodgement systems may work on other browsers it is recommend that you use Microsoft Explorer or Firefox. This is to ensure that they can use the full functionality of our online services. At a minimum you should be using:
Internet Explorer - Version 8 or higher (Note: Must have the current patch for IE8)
Firefox - Version 11 or higher
GChrome - Version 11 or higher
Safari - Version 5 or higher

Important: Users may be required to change their browser settings to enable the use of DIAC online services. This includes enabling Cookies and JavaScript.

Further information is available on the website.
See: Australian Migration Services - Electronic Visas

Delays In Acknowledgement Letters

In the short term there will be a delay of up to 10 working days until an acknowledgement letter is received for e-lodged applications. You should however receive an automatic Transmission Record Number (TRN) and where applicable automatic confirmation of payment for the application.

If your current visa will expire within 10 days of lodging your application through e-lodgement, you should contact the department.
See: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay!My eVisa page finally shows that my application has been received.There's the error message saying I can't proceed with the application but finally!some progress


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay!My eVisa page finally shows that my application has been received.There's the error message saying I can't proceed with the application but finally!some progress


Wow! Thats nice to hear!! Just hoping I will be able to submit my application soon!!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay!My eVisa page finally shows that my application has been received.There's the error message saying I can't proceed with the application but finally!some progress


yup, me too, and im getting the following error: 


> We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


is it the same as yours?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> yup, me too, and im getting the following error:
> 
> is it the same as yours?


At least you guys were able to submit! My issue is different. I am unable to submit my application. When I click on "Next" in the last page of the online application system, I get this error:

"The system is currently unavailable."

When I checked 2 weeks ago [while it was working], it showed me the Credit Card payment page.

So thats my situation. Unable to lodge application!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> At least you guys were able to submit! My issue is different. I am unable to submit my application. When I click on "Next" in the last page of the online application system, I get this error:
> 
> "The system is currently unavailable."
> 
> ...


Contact your case support officer, or contact DIAC by phone, you shouldn't bear the delay they should take responsibility and solve this matter for you


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> Contact your case support officer, or contact DIAC by phone, you shouldn't bear the delay they should take responsibility and solve this matter for you


Well I have been trying the toll free 1300 number for ages and they just keep me on hold indefinitely; never got through to an operator. And since I haven't lodged my application yet, I don't have a case officer to contact. I also submitted 2 queries via SkillSelect support site but no response.

Is there any other way I can contact DIAC regarding this issue?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Well I have been trying the toll free 1300 number for ages and they just keep me on hold indefinitely; never got through to an operator. And since I haven't lodged my application yet, I don't have a case officer to contact. I also submitted 2 queries via SkillSelect support site but no response.
> 
> Is there any other way I can contact DIAC regarding this issue?


1- Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
2- Contact your case support officer who contacted you when you first received your invitation.

This should be critical for them! people not being able to lodge their applications. 
I completed my application in one session so I think thats why it worked fine for me.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Ok here is something that one of my friends [Migration Agent] shared with me today:
> 
> Latest Update - 29 August 2012
> 
> ...





> The department is aware of some reported issues in submitting documents online, so please be patient and keep trying to submit your documents online. Please ensure you read the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) and refer to the help button next to the* “Attach document” tab* for further information.


did anybody figure out what attach document tab they are talking about?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> 1- Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 2- Contact your case support officer who contacted you when you first received your invitation.
> 
> This should be critical for them! people not being able to lodge their applications.
> I completed my application in one session so I think thats why it worked fine for me.


Yes you are right! I guess this has now reached a point where it is a "Complaint" and not an issue!

I just lodged a complaint in this link you provided. Lets see if there is any response to this. I somehow feel that they might not address SkillSelect issues in this, but considering how desperate my situation is, I guess this is my last throw of the dice!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay!My eVisa page finally shows that my application has been received.There's the error message saying I can't proceed with the application but finally!some progress


What do you get when you to try view your application (in the attached documnets list) after you login? I get an almost empty PDF!! only few basic information about me! please try and let me know


----------



## djengo1312 (Aug 30, 2012)

Same problem here, I can't submit my saved application


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

a new day in Sydney, lets see what the tech support guys have for us today


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

omarau said:


> What do you get when you to try view your application (in the attached documnets list) after you login? I get an almost empty PDF!! only few basic information about me! please try and let me know



Same here!DOB,passport details,responses to questions,address,phone numbers and loads more are missing from my application.Worst thing is,once a CO is assigned,we'll probably have to fill the gaps all over again...not impressed


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

A new day... new hopes... But same old problem! Still cant submit my application; system is currently unavailable!! God please bring back the good old paper applications!! 

I have received an automated response to my complaint lodged in DIAC website stating that they will revert in 10 working days.

Note: Observed that when I click on "Next" in Step 4 / 17, it takes me to step 6 / 17 rather than 5. Whatever is happening to this system!!


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

djengo1312 said:


> Same problem here, I can't submit my saved application


Hi! Just wondering where and what error message you are seeing? Is it in Step 17/17 when you click next?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anybody has contacted DIAC in regard of the so many bugs in their system?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> anybody has contacted DIAC in regard of the so many bugs in their system?


I called this morning and i all i heard for 30 minutes was their automated voice saying their operators were busy taking calls! I am not surprised they are having to take calls so long! 

And I raised a complaint yesterday to which they replied saying they will revert in 10 days!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Online fee payment options*



omarau said:


> 1- Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 2- Contact your case support officer who contacted you when you first received your invitation.
> 
> This should be critical for them! people not being able to lodge their applications.
> I completed my application in one session so I think thats why it worked fine for me.


Just a Quick question
Can we use a debit card instead of credit card for an online payment of application fee to DIAC.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Confused abt new system*

At which step? the online system will ask me for a credit card number for application fee payment?
until now i have completed all the 17 steps in the application completion process.
Should i fill the declaration page (step 17) and submit ??
I have not uploaded any documents or submit the fees??

Need ur experienced advice...
Thanks n advance


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Just a Quick question
> Can we use a debit card instead of credit card for an online payment of application fee to DIAC.


Yep,I paid for mine with my debit card.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> At which step? the online system will ask me for a credit card number for application fee payment?
> until now i have completed all the 17 steps in the application completion process.
> Should i fill the declaration page (step 17) and submit ??
> I have not uploaded any documents or submit the fees??
> ...


Hi! Yes you need to complete Step 17 / 17 and that will take you to the Credit Card details page where you need to fill in the details of your card to make the payment. You will be able to upload your documents only after you make the payment.

So if you are able to go past step 17, then I am jealous!  I have been stuck in the Step 17 page over 2 weeks as I see the "system currently unavailable" page after step 17!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

so guys, any bus fixed today? any good news?
my error is the same :S now more bugs are appearing with the new invitations. I dont know when do they plan to fix them,


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> so guys, any bus fixed today? any good news?
> my error is the same :S now more bugs are appearing with the new invitations. I dont know when do they plan to fix them,


Hi! Ok I got some updates... not good news, but something!

I finally got connected to an operator on the General Skilled Migration telephone helpline after 30 mins of waiting! The call got disconnected unexpectedly but luckily I managed to give her all my details, EOI, TRN, Passport details, email etc. So hoping to get an update in the coming days!

Meanwhile, I also got a response from the eVisa helpdesk team regarding the complaint I had raised in DIAC. They stated that the system was re-started but I still saw the same issue! So I replied to their email. At least I am happy I am now directly in contact with the eVisa team who is responsible for fixing these issues! Here are their details:

eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division

Department of Immigration and Citizenship
PO Box 25 Belconnen ACT 2616 Australia

Hours of operation: 0830-1700 Monday - Friday AEDT
Email: [email protected]

Hoping that the issues get resolved soon and I can submit the application! Been over 2 weeks now!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Hi! Ok I got some updates... not good news, but something!
> 
> I finally got connected to an operator on the General Skilled Migration telephone helpline after 30 mins of waiting! The call got disconnected unexpectedly but luckily I managed to give her all my details, EOI, TRN, Passport details, email etc. So hoping to get an update in the coming days!
> 
> ...


I sent an email to the email you provided


> [email protected]


and I also suggest that everybody that still has issues uploading documents or lodging his visa to email them and complaint about it. Seems to me that they think that they are aware of the problems that we're facing but they are actually have no clue!!!


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> I sent an email to the email you provided
> 
> and I also suggest that everybody that still has issues uploading documents or lodging his visa to email them and complaint about it. Seems to me that they think that they are aware of the problems that we're facing but they are actually have no clue!!!


Yes unless they see plenty of emails around the same issue, I doubt they will look into the issue. Since this is a direct email, I guess they will respond quickly as well.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Yes unless they see plenty of emails around the same issue, I doubt they will look into the issue. Since this is a direct email, I guess they will respond quickly as well.


I agree, also we need to send a snapshot of the errors we are getting that shows the complete URL.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> I agree, also we need to send a snapshot of the errors we are getting that shows the complete URL.


And no matter how best I try to calm myself, I just can't help thinking what would happen if the invite expired!  Mine expires on Oct 13!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

GOD im sick of that error popping up my face every time i try to login 
I sent the technical support team three emails today. Lets see how will they react tomorrow. 

anybody else who contacted them today? lets push them to fix the bugs


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

I sent one on Friday,they still haven't gotten back to me.Hopefully it's a sign they're assigning us CO's soon.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> GOD im sick of that error popping up my face every time i try to login
> I sent the technical support team three emails today. Lets see how will they react tomorrow.
> 
> anybody else who contacted them today? lets push them to fix the bugs


Hey do you think it makes sense for me to share my eVisa password with the technical support team [eVisa] so that they can login themselves and try to locate the issue? Or is it something against the policy or something?

I don't mind sharing my credentials if that's what it takes for them to check the issue...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Hey do you think it makes sense for me to share my eVisa password with the technical support team [eVisa] so that they can login themselves and try to locate the issue? Or is it something against the policy or something?
> 
> I don't mind sharing my credentials if that's what it takes for them to check the issue...


they explicitly asked me for my password! it was weird but i gave it to them, but without any solution yet  
if they know what they are doing then they must have a replica system that they can change my password and login without the embarrassment of asking me for my password. thats why i dont trust that they know what are they doing!
also they asked me to try again every time they do a system restart that make me think that they are just sitting there wishing for the problems to disappear.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> they explicitly asked me for my password! it was weird but i gave it to them, but without any solution yet
> if they know what they are doing then they must have a replica system that they can change my password and login without the embarrassment of asking me for my password. thats why i dont trust that they know what are they doing!
> also they asked me to try again every time they do a system restart that make me think that they are just sitting there wishing for the problems to disappear.


Here is a reply I got yesterday:

Hi Rajeev,

Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately a number of other clients are experiencing the same problem. We are investigating the issue and will advise you when resolved.

apologies for the inconvenience

Kind Regards

David Waddell

eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section

I can't help but agreeing with you when you say that they might not be aware of a solution yet!


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Having the same problem*

Hi,
We are also having the same problem with submitting our visa application. When we click on "next" on page 17 we are taken to a page that says, "The system is currently unavailable."
This has been happening to us for 8 days now.
We have contacted the department of immigration several times and they are unaware of any problems with the system. We have also emailed them several times and they just say that they are looking into it and they are sorry for any inconvenience. 
We are at a loss for what to do. Time is ticking by and we are frantic to get our application in so that we can start uploading documents.
Here are a few things that we have tried that were suggested to us. None of them solved the problem for us but maybe they will help someone else:
1. Make sure you haven't copied and pasted anything into the free areas of your application from a document that had things like bullets. If so, go back and remove all of these things because the system won't work if it contains unrecognizable characters.
2. Make sure your browser is not Microsoft 7. It needs to be 8 or 9 to work.

Have any of you had any success yet?

Megan


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Crunchy6 said:


> Hi,
> We are also having the same problem with submitting our visa application. When we click on "next" on page 17 we are taken to a page that says, "The system is currently unavailable."
> This has been happening to us for 8 days now.
> We have contacted the department of immigration several times and they are unaware of any problems with the system. We have also emailed them several times and they just say that they are looking into it and they are sorry for any inconvenience.
> ...


Hi Crunchy6,
I manged to lodge the application only to stuck with that error when trying to login to upload supporting documents.
I guess the key is to complete your application at one time, meaning dont save and try to complete later on. Everyone who is not able to complete their application have saved their applications at some point. if you have already done that then you're 100% under the mercy of the technical support team. Who has proved incapability in solving any issue for us so far. I lodged my application on 13-Aug and so far couldnt upload a single document. my suggestion to you is to keep calling them and bug them about your problem. you can also check previous posts of this thread for ways to file a complaint to DIAC. 
keep us updated please, and good luck


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hi Crunchy6,
> I manged to lodge the application only to stuck with that error when trying to login to upload supporting documents.
> I guess the key is to complete your application at one time, meaning dont save and try to complete later on. Everyone who is not able to complete their application have saved their applications at some point. if you have already done that then you're 100% under the mercy of the technical support team. Who has proved incapability in solving any issue for us so far. I lodged my application on 13-Aug and so far couldnt upload a single document. my suggestion to you is to keep calling them and bug them about your problem. you can also check previous posts of this thread for ways to file a complaint to DIAC.
> keep us updated please, and good luck


Well at least from the email sent by the eVisa helpdesk it seems like they are indeed trying to solve the issue. Can't believe it is taking so long though! Wonder who developed this software!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Crunchy6 said:


> Hi,
> We are also having the same problem with submitting our visa application. When we click on "next" on page 17 we are taken to a page that says, "The system is currently unavailable."
> This has been happening to us for 8 days now.
> We have contacted the department of immigration several times and they are unaware of any problems with the system. We have also emailed them several times and they just say that they are looking into it and they are sorry for any inconvenience.
> ...


Hi,

Where do you see Page 17 ? Is that mentioned in the online application. I am also filling my application for 190 visa. But I dont see any pages. Am i missing something here?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where do you see Page 17 ? Is that mentioned in the online application. I am also filling my application for 190 visa. But I dont see any pages. Am i missing something here?


it is step 17, the payment, try to complete your application in one go rather save and continue it seems this causes unexpected problems


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where do you see Page 17 ? Is that mentioned in the online application. I am also filling my application for 190 visa. But I dont see any pages. Am i missing something here?


I can only see page numbers when I try to lodge my visa in Explorer. Otherwise I don't see any page numbers (safari and chrome). 

I have tried all different systems without any luck in lodging our application. 

If you don't see page numbers, don't worry. Only worry when you get the dreaded, "The system is currently unvailable." Because currently seems to mean indefinitely.

Good luck!

Megan


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Crunchy6 said:


> I can only see page numbers when I try to lodge my visa in Explorer. Otherwise I don't see any page numbers (safari and chrome).
> 
> I have tried all different systems without any luck in lodging our application.
> 
> ...


Hi Megan, 

did you manage to get in contact with the technical support team?


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hi Megan,
> 
> did you manage to get in contact with the technical support team?




Yes, we have contacted them several times. Both by phone and email. No one has been able to help us and no one seems very concerned. 
We don't know what to do! No one is taking us seriously.


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

Crunchy6 said:


> Yes, we have contacted them several times. Both by phone and email. No one has been able to help us and no one seems very concerned.
> We don't know what to do! No one is taking us seriously.


hmm.. i found this thread while searching eVisa unavailable. i'm in the same boat as u. I'm concerned if they'll ever fix this issue as this effects only very few people


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

johnberg said:


> hmm.. i found this thread while searching eVisa unavailable. i'm in the same boat as u. I'm concerned if they'll ever fix this issue as this effects only very few people


Hi,
Definitely call them and let them know you are also having a problem if you haven't already. 

My husband just called them again and they say they know about the problem and are working on it...but that's what they have been telling us the whole time.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Dear Rajeev Chandrasekar,

Thank you for your reply email,

We appreciate your feedback on our system.

The issue you are describing is a known issue. The department is working closely with our IT area and developers in relation to this problem and are hoping to have a resolution in the near future. We will keep you up to date as this progresses.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards

eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

Crunchy6 said:


> Hi,
> Definitely call them and let them know you are also having a problem if you haven't already.
> 
> My husband just called them again and they say they know about the problem and are working on it...but that's what they have been telling us the whole time.



yeah, that's what they told me and they've been telling the same thing to ra2cool for about 4 weeks.

Let's try to find out what we have in common to get this error.

I used IE8 on WinXP. I've tried with Firefox, Chrome after getting that error.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

johnberg said:


> yeah, that's what they told me and they've been telling the same thing to ra2cool for about 4 weeks.
> 
> Let's try to find out what we have in common to get this error.
> 
> I used IE8 on WinXP. I've tried with Firefox, Chrome after getting that error.


The problem is 100% from their side. I got a feedback from them today regarding attaching documents. it says



> We are currently experiencing system issues with clients attaching documents, the advice we have been provided is to advise clients to wait until you are allocated a case officer who will then request the documents to be sent to their mailbox at that time.
> 
> A case officer will not make a decision on the case until an attempt has been made to receive the documents.
> 
> ...


the good thing that I have already got a CO assigned so hopefully I wont be needing to use their buggy system anymore. 
good luck for the rest of you who are still struggling to lodge their visas


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> The problem is 100% from their side. I got a feedback from them today regarding attaching documents. it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's what I'm worried. since there are too many bugs, they may think it's alright. For uploading document is ok, but for us, we are unable to lodge our application.

ra2cool is having problem about 4 weeks, i can't help but think what if our ITAs are expired


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

from evisa faq, i found that it is possible to submit new application.

has anyone tried this? I click on apply visa doesn't do anything


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

johnberg said:


> yeah, that's what they told me and they've been telling the same thing to ra2cool for about 4 weeks.
> 
> Let's try to find out what we have in common to get this error.
> 
> I used IE8 on WinXP. I've tried with Firefox, Chrome after getting that error.




We are using a PC running Vista with Chrome as the browser. But we have also tried IE9 and Safari.

We have also tried on a computer on a different network running XP.

No success thus far.

We did not complete the application in one sitting. We saved and came back to it. 
Did you do yours in one sitting or did you also save?

Megan


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All!


There is an observation that I made this morning!

When I logged into my Skill Select today, I noticed that the "Apply Visa" button seems to have been activated again. Please find the screenshot of this attached herewith.

However, I am still able to continue my existing saved application and see the same "system currently unavailable" error in the Step 17/17 page.

I just shot the eVisa helpline an email asking if I need to ignore my saved application start a fresh application, or wait for a resolution to the issue with the existing saved application.

Whilst this is not an improvement in the system by any chance, its surely something different!


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

^ I was about to say the same thing. For someone who has not received any acknowledgment since I submitted my application three weeks ago, this is kind of worrying. What if the Apply Visa button is present (instead of being suspended) because my initial application did not go through?

Day 23 and still in the dark (no acknowledgment letter and no CO whatsoever).


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> I just shot the eVisa helpline an email asking if I need to ignore my saved application start a fresh application, or wait for a resolution to the issue with the existing saved application.
> 
> Whilst this is not an improvement in the system by any chance, its surely something different!


it's progress! i'll wait until tuesday and if no improvement, i'll start a new application as well. no point waiting as they haven't charged my credit card


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 
> There is an observation that I made this morning!
> ...


Hi everyone,

Our "apply visa" button has always stayed activated. We have tried to start a new application without success. If you click it and say yes to the first question it just takes you to the login page to your existing application.

We even did it on the phone with the DIAC without success.

I'll be curious to see if any of you are successful. We have requested they remove our existing application and let us try again and it hasn't happened.

Anyone else worried about each day that passes and how far back in "line" we are getting pushed because of this??? Makes me sick to my stomach.

Megan


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Crunchy6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Our "apply visa" button has always stayed activated. We have tried to start a new application without success. If you click it and say yes to the first question it just takes you to the login page to your existing application.
> 
> ...


Hi Megan! As excited as I was to see the Apply Visa button enabled again, it all just went bleak again when I observed the same issue as reported by you above! And like you said, we are indeed being pushed back in line as each day passes! 

Pretty surprised you actually managed to get DIAC on phone! All I was told was to be in touch with the eVisa help desk team via email, which is all I am doing at the moment. Hopefully they will fix this damn thing soon!


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

hi to all .....same problem occurred with me also, i got invitation on 27 august, since then i am unable to lodge my application....contact several times with DIAC but they didn't reply and on complaint feedback they replied as follows;

Good Morning 

Thank you for your recent enquiry to our Global Feedback Unit, 

We appreciate your feedback on our system, and details of any defects that may exist. 

The issue you are describing is a known issue. We are working closely with our IT Team and developers in relation to this problem and are hoping to have a resolution in the near future. We will keep you up to date as this progresses.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused

Kind Regards

eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division


I think this problem is not with the majority of clients thats why they are not taking it so serious. Not even they updated the same issue on the website, i also mentioned in the email to update on the planning and maintenance webpage, but they didn't mentioned it on the website.

Lets hope for the best....and do search for the solution before expiration of ours invitation...

And do share any update regarding this....

Thanks to all for posting.....


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

kalsr said:


> hi to all .....same problem occurred with me also, i got invitation on 27 august, since then i am unable to lodge my application....contact several times with DIAC but they didn't reply and on complaint feedback they replied as follows;
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...


Hi! All I can say is, welcome to the boat! At least your invite is only as new as Aug 27! There are folks like me whose invite is almost a month old! I guess the issue is started off with only saved applications and now, it just wont work for any one. And the above email that you got from DIAC was their first response to me as well, about 2 weeks ago. I am now in touch with the eVisa helpdesk team regarding this issue.

I just wish I had submitted my application in the first attempt when I was able to see the credit card details!  Anyways... lets play the waiting game for now...


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> Hi! All I can say is, welcome to the boat! At least your invite is only as new as Aug 27! There are folks like me whose invite is almost a month old!



how many days are you stuck on this issue? From eVisa FAQ, it mentions your old application will expire after 28 days and you'll be able to start new application.


_*Saved applications will be stored for 28 days. Applications not completed after this time will be automatically deleted. When this happens, you will need to start a new online application.
*_


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Now its my turn to get System unavailable. This happened after I uploaded few docs. Now it does not open and I get that error....


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

johnberg said:


> how many days are you stuck on this issue? From eVisa FAQ, it mentions your old application will expire after 28 days and you'll be able to start new application.
> 
> 
> _*Saved applications will be stored for 28 days. Applications not completed after this time will be automatically deleted. When this happens, you will need to start a new online application.
> *_


Well I started my application on August 14th. So I guess I have about 2-3 days before it expires. But then, there is no hope that I will be able to submit the fresh one!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

kalsr said:


> hi to all .....same problem occurred with me also, i got invitation on 27 august, since then i am unable to lodge my application....contact several times with DIAC but they didn't reply and on complaint feedback they replied as follows;
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...


I too emailed both eService team and DIAC about updating their planned maintenance and known issues page! without response!!! 
if they put it under the known issues pages it would kind of calm me down as then I would know for sure that they know what the problems in their system are and they are working on solving them. each time they say that they are aware of the issue i feel that they truly dont as the logical thing to do if they did know about it is to have it solved already  
It is like they never did any test on the save function, as everybody who saved seems to have problems now


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> I too emailed both eService team and DIAC about updating their planned maintenance and known issues page! without response!!!
> if they put it under the known issues pages it would kind of calm me down as then I would know for sure that they know what the problems in their system are and they are working on solving them. each time they say that they are aware of the issue i feel that they truly dont as the logical thing to do if they did know about it is to have it solved already
> It is like they never did any test on the save function, as everybody who saved seems to have problems now


Hi,

I am not being able to login into https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and after some time it says system unavailable. I uploaded only 3 of the required documents so far. What can I do now ? Can I wait for CO and send him the remaining docs ?Thanks


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not being able to login into https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and after some time it says system unavailable. I uploaded only 3 of the required documents so far. What can I do now ? Can I wait for CO and send him the remaining docs ?Thanks


you should wait for either get a CO or the problems get fixed, i would wait for the CO and relax as the DIAC tech. guys seems not to know what are they doing


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

hi dear finally i reached at payment page.... but didnt pay because of the credit card limit  but next time when i login again the same message service.......
Here is little bit tip, it might work out for you also........plz try it...

What i did, just modification to my application, remove previous identification... and add them in other order....i applied this to every applicant details (but dont save it)....and finally when i reached at 17/17 and press next it take me to next page...

You try this...may be it will work for you....Best of luckkk


Take Care...


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

kalsr said:


> hi dear finally i reached at payment page.... but didnt pay because of the credit card limit  but next time when i login again the same message service.......
> Here is little bit tip, it might work out for you also........plz try it...
> 
> What i did, just modification to my application, remove previous identification... and add them in other order....i applied this to every applicant details (but dont save it)....and finally when i reached at 17/17 and press next it take me to next page...
> ...


Hi! Thank you for your note! I will try this immediately. So you meant I need to log into my saved application, remove all the details and re-enter in each page until Step 17 / 17 [without saving]?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi "kalsr"!

Whoever you are... YOU ARE A GENIUS!!!!! I HAVE FINALLY SUBMITTED MY APPLICATION!!! 

Ok all those folks who are unable to "submit" your application here is what you need to do: 

1. Open your saved application
2. Edit all your details in every single page WITHOUT saving at any stage
3. Continue to edit ALL "text" fields in ALL pages

You will observe that the page refreshes each time. So when you finally reach Step 17 / 17 and click on "Next", it will take you to the application summary page and then to the Credit Card Details page!

FINALLY! It is such a massive relief!!  And as for kalsr... Thank you so much for this solution! I owe you one mate!!  Cheers! God Bless!

Now to upload the documents then! Will keep you all posted!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

congratulations for you guys for finally being able to submit your applications. Did anyone manage to start uploading supporting documents or there are errors there as well?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> congratulations for you guys for finally being able to submit your applications. Did anyone manage to start uploading supporting documents or there are errors there as well?


Yes seeing that Credit Card details page was such a huge relief!

Ok coming to documents, I tried uploading one document, but after the upload and page refresh, I don't see the same in the return page. That I believe, is an existing issue, but it does not frustrate me as much as the earlier error did! 

Lets wait and see how they fix this issue! But like I said, we can always send the docs via email to the CO right? What do you think?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Yes seeing that Credit Card details page was such a huge relief!
> 
> Ok coming to documents, I tried uploading one document, but after the upload and page refresh, I don't see the same in the return page. That I believe, is an existing issue, but it does not frustrate me as much as the earlier error did!
> 
> Lets wait and see how they fix this issue! But like I said, we can always send the docs via email to the CO right? What do you think?


yes and i believe the only solution is to wait for a CO then send him all your docs.
congrats again and good luck with ur CO allocation


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> yes and i believe the only solution is to wait for a CO then send him all your docs.
> congrats again and good luck with ur CO allocation


Thanks Omar! Thanks for your support throughout this 3-week saga! 

Do keep me posted on your progress and so will I! Cheers!


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

While filling up the visa application in the Internet Explorer the application jumps from page 4 of 17 to 6 of 17, it does not open page 5 of 17.
Page 5 of 17 has very important information like "Additional identity questions" "have you previously applied fr a visa" etc. 

Anybody else experiencing the same problem?? 
If yes, what was your plan of action

Please help

Thanks


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

abcd1234 said:


> While filling up the visa application in the Internet Explorer the application jumps from page 4 of 17 to 6 of 17, it does not open page 5 of 17.
> Page 5 of 17 has very important information like "Additional identity questions" "have you previously applied fr a visa" etc.
> 
> Anybody else experiencing the same problem??
> ...


Well I had the exact same problem!  However, I lodged my application without that step! Thats not really in our control as it could either be a problem with the system or thats the way it is designed! 

In any case, the CO once assigned might request for that information, so I dont think its a worry.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> Well I had the exact same problem!  However, I lodged my application without that step! Thats not really in our control as it could either be a problem with the system or thats the way it is designed!
> 
> In any case, the CO once assigned might request for that information, so I dont think its a worry.



I agree. 
Do you already have/had a Australian visa. Is everyone getting this error, any idea. 
Have you already uploaded the documents.

Thanks.


----------



## johnberg (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks a lot kalsr and ra2cool.

u guys rock! i follow your steps and now finally able to submit application.

Still unable to upload documents but i'm so happy to be in queue.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Guys! I think I have been able to upload all my documents. Well I say that because I managed to upload about 12 pdf files and am able to see them as a list under the section "Attachments Provided".

Whilst these do not appear as "editable" links, they just appear as file names next to each section. So I assume my documents are in the system and the CO will be able to see the same.


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you Kalsr for the tips!!! You are amazing!

After I read your suggestions last night I was finally able to lodge our application! And I was able to attach 31 documents. I made sure not to use the links in the center of the page but rather the one in the upper right for all of the documents.

It took forever but it's done! We are SO happy and relieved not to have to worry about it anymore and to be in line for a CO.

So glad we have all had success! Congrats to all.

Megan


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks to all it is all about the luck....this method seems to be illogical... but it works....Congrats Megan and specially ra2cool who suffered alot...and do pray for me so that i can submit my application with the credit card...i have debit one but i think it will not work...
please do update regarding further proceedings...regarding uploading of documents assignment of CO and so on...


----------



## AmarjeetSingh (Sep 9, 2012)

*Me facing the same error as well...*

Hello Rajiv & All,
I am facing the same error since two weeks after I received invite for [Skilled Nominated 190] .
Rest is the same behaviour.
Thanks for sharing your thoughts please keep me updated as well about the progress of the govt web site with you.
If you could give me your contact details to reach you that will be a help.
Thanks and regards.
Amarjeet singh.
+91-9818458138




ra2cool said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Its been over 2 weeks since I received the invite [Skilled Nominated 190] and though I have completed filling up my online application, I am stuck after the last page [step 17/17].
> 
> ...


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

kalsr said:


> Thanks to all it is all about the luck....this method seems to be illogical... but it works....Congrats Megan and specially ra2cool who suffered alot...and do pray for me so that i can submit my application with the credit card...i have debit one but i think it will not work...
> please do update regarding further proceedings...regarding uploading of documents assignment of CO and so on...


Yes kalsr it surely worked and it seems to be working for a lot of people out there!  Basically, it seems like the system looks for a page and data refresh every time one tries to submit the application.

Well even I had the Credit Card limit issue the first time I saved my application way back in August! It took me a week to get the limit up and then that dreadful issue which is now solved thanks to you! 

I have been able to upload 90% of my required documents, with a few ones pending to get certified. I also have the Form 1221 which my wife needs to fill up. Anyway, I don't think you will have a problem submitting your application once your credit card limit is ok. Good luck!! Keep us posted!


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I am facing the problem while uploading the docs for 189 visa.The docs which i upload are initially shown as a list on the main page but after almost 24 hours they are no more there in the list on the main page and i get the message "no documents to show" and i think some how they get deleted.

Second thing my wife is part of my application (not claiming any points for her)but while uploading the documents from the link on the right pane it does not give me any option to upload her docs as applicant and the site only shows me the only applicant.
Should i upload her docs as mine?


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

maaslam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am facing the problem while uploading the docs for 189 visa.The docs which i upload are initially shown as a list on the main page but after almost 24 hours they are no more there in the list on the main page and i get the message "no documents to show" and i think some how they get deleted.
> 
> ...


Hi! The first issue mentioned by you seems new to me as I have not seen such a behavior and I think you should report the same to the SkillSelect technical team.

The second issue is also weird because you should be able to see the secondary applicant in the dropdown. I see it in my application. Are you sure you added the secondary applicant details correctly? You can check this by clicking on the View Application link after you login.


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks ra2cool for your comment!

I have raised this issue to evisa support team.Will raise this to skillselect technical team as well today.
I am sure i entered the details of my wife right as on the main page site does show my wife and like mine there is also a space available where her uploaded documents are to be shown.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All! I have been able to upload pretty much all my documents with the exception of:

1. Form 1221 which my wife and I are filling up
2. Form 80 which we are yet to fill up [not sure if this is required but I am doing it because a friend asked me to do so! ]
3. Character Certificate - Yet to get the police clearance
4. Health Requirements - Yet to get a CO assigned

I read in the DIAC site that it will take upto 4 weeks to get a CO assigned, so I am waiting for the email from my CO!


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've passed through the application and paid for the fees. Booked my medical due next monday. However I keep getting that error message. Following the advice here, I refreshed the browser, but I still can't upload documents. Very rarely it allows me to upload. And when I do, the next time I log in, the attached documents disappear!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

> Planned system maintenance
> Thursday 13 September 2012
> 
> From 8 pm to 11 pm Thursday 13 September 2012 AEST (GMT + 10).
> ...


Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


Seems that they will finally will fix something tonight  
lets wait and see


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues
> 
> 
> Seems that they will finally will fix something tonight
> lets wait and see


Hi! I just received the acknowledgement from DIAC with a few pdf's including a couple related to medicals. Any idea as to what I need to do now? Do I need to wait for a CO or should I go ahead and get my medicals done? Please advice!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

ra2cool said:


> Hi! I just received the acknowledgement from DIAC with a few pdf's including a couple related to medicals. Any idea as to what I need to do now? Do I need to wait for a CO or should I go ahead and get my medicals done? Please advice!


I would say go ahead with the medical checks as they may have some problems that you need to solve and will also take some time to finalize. If you're in a hurry then have your PCC ready as well. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-applicants-waiting-co-51.html#post896595


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> Hi! I just received the acknowledgement from DIAC with a few pdf's including a couple related to medicals. Any idea as to what I need to do now? Do I need to wait for a CO or should I go ahead and get my medicals done? Please advice!


ra2cool,

When you had lodged an application with DIAC.
How many days it took to get this acknowledgement. 

Thanks.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

omarau said:


> I would say go ahead with the medical checks as they may have some problems that you need to solve and will also take some time to finalize. If you're in a hurry then have your PCC ready as well.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-applicants-waiting-co-51.html#post896595


Ok I "assumed" that I need to go for meds because I got the Health Examinations List with the HRI. I got this along with the Acknowledgement email from DIAC. 

Is this ok? Or do I need to wait for a CO to be assigned and then go for meds if he asks for it?


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> Hi! I just received the acknowledgement from DIAC with a few pdf's including a couple related to medicals. Any idea as to what I need to do now? Do I need to wait for a CO or should I go ahead and get my medicals done? Please advice!


We got that email yesterday and went ahead and booked our medicals. I say go ahead and schedule them.


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

abcd1234 said:


> ra2cool,
> 
> When you had lodged an application with DIAC.
> How many days it took to get this acknowledgement.
> ...


Hi! I lodged it on Sep 10 and received the ack on Sep 13... So thats around 4 days...


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Crunchy6 said:


> We got that email yesterday and went ahead and booked our medicals. I say go ahead and schedule them.


Yeah I did just that! Sep 25 is my medical assessment!


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

*Data seems wiped out on evisa site!*

Hi All,

It seems that all my data has been wiped out on the evisa site.It does not show my TRN NO,Status has been changed from "Received" to "Question mark" and my application has also disappeared.Is any one else facing the same issue?Whole page seems like a clean slate.

Furthermore i had lodged my application on 3rd Sep 12 but still have not received any confirmation mail from DIAC.How long do they take to respond usually?

Kindly share your experiences!

Thanks!


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

maaslam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems that all my data has been wiped out on the evisa site.It does not show my TRN NO,Status has been changed from "Received" to "Question mark" and my application has also disappeared.Is any one else facing the same issue?Whole page seems like a clean slate.
> 
> ...


Hi maaslam! This looks like an issue to me. I received an acknowledgement 4 days after lodging my application. I had lodged on 10-Sep and got i 13-Sep. I am also able to see all my attachments when I login into the eVisa site. The only thing is that it took longer than normal to open, but it seems to be working fine.

Ok here is what you do. Send an email to <[email protected]> as soon as possible and ensure that you provide them with all your possible details like TRN, EOI number and even a screenshot of the website where you are seeing the issue.

Since it seems to be working for some people, this might be a problem with specific applications. Just send them an email and see what they have to say. Worry not! There is no problem without a solution! Patience is the key...


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your support ! I 've done it! lets see what do they have to say.

I dont have much hope about their reply thought as the complaint i registered regarding my document not getting attached and option of my wife's document not appearing has no answer yet!


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

Got a reply just a while back from DIAC regarding my previous query!


_Thank you for your recent enquiry.

The issue you are describing is a known issue and eService Support are working closely with our IT area and developers in relation to this problem.

We hope to have a resolution in the near future.

The department has received your application (TRN: EGO0P8CY93). We have been provided advice to tell client's to wait until you are allocated a case officer who will then request the documents to be sent to their mailbox at that time.

A case officer will not make a decision on the case until an attempt has been made to receive the documents.

If you have any further queries or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind Regards_

Sounds like as soon as CO is assigned all the problems shall be solved!


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

maaslam said:


> Got a reply just a while back from DIAC regarding my previous query!
> 
> 
> _Thank you for your recent enquiry.
> ...



This is good news then!  Just wait for CO now...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

maaslam said:


> Got a reply just a while back from DIAC regarding my previous query!
> 
> 
> _Thank you for your recent enquiry.
> ...


yes I got the same reply about my problem (not being able to attach documents) now that I have a CO everything seems to be going smoothly. 
All that I miss now is the status of my application


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all ....

Issue pertains to eVisa (The system is currently unavailable.) has been finally resolved by DIAC on 14 sept maintenance activity...now you can save your application and resume it anytime...

Further document uploading issues may resolved by 17th sept as 2 maintenance activities are planned on 16 and 17....as per DIAC website...

So hope for the best....


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

kalsr said:


> Hi all ....
> 
> Issue pertains to eVisa (The system is currently unavailable.) has been finally resolved by DIAC on 14 sept maintenance activity...now you can save your application and resume it anytime...
> 
> ...



was it the 14th or 13th? anyways its exciting to see that they are finally solving these issues i lodged my application over a months without being able to upload a single document. I hope this get solved by the 17th


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

omarau said:


> was it the 14th or 13th? anyways its exciting to see that they are finally solving these issues i lodged my application over a months without being able to upload a single document. I hope this get solved by the 17th


well, nothing happened Im still not able to upload any document! its been over a month. i dont know how they accept to have so many bugs in their live system!! strange


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

Received the confirmation mail from DIAC with Medical ID's for me and my wife!

Even though i had made the payment via CC on 3rd Sep the mail acknowledges that my application was received on 13th Sep hence i guess 4 week clock time for CO assignment shall start ticking from there.

I have a question, now that i have Medical ID should i book a date for med or wait for CO to be assigned considering Pak a high risk country, time lines for complete migration process as per DIAC site are 12 months and i am sure if i go for tests now results might not be valid considering that long processing time. Any suggestions????


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"

Did any of you get this message while attaching the documents? If Yes, can you please suggest what should be done?

Appreciate your response!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"
> 
> ...


hi agandi
it is not a system error. there is a limitation of 50 attachments for each user and seems that u hit that limit. So i would say just sit back and relax till u get a CO assigned then u can send the rest of the docs to his email directly. 
good luck


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Omarau,
The website says it is 60 docs and not to exceed 5 MB for each document.

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

I have attached a total of 28 documents for myself and my spouse and need to attach 2 docs for my child.

Just thinking if there is an alternate option or just wait for the CO



omarau said:


> hi agandi
> it is not a system error. there is a limitation of 50 attachments for each user and seems that u hit that limit. So i would say just sit back and relax till u get a CO assigned then u can send the rest of the docs to his email directly.
> good luck


----------



## Jetflash (Sep 23, 2012)

*Need help!*

I'm new here. I rec'd an invite in Aug and have started the application process using my TRN. Problem is I'm stuck on pg 7/17 and this has been going on for the past few weeks. The system gives me this msg each time I press the "next" button: "ERROR MESSAGE: THE SERVICE IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER". I've been hitting the "next" button for 4 hours today and am really frustrated!

I have used IE7, IE8, Chrome, Firefox & Safari. I have also opened my firewall on my notebook. Tried most machines: Dell, HP, Mac. DIAC has not replied my emails to them. Can anyone help me please? I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Jetflash said:


> I'm new here. I rec'd an invite in Aug and have started the application process using my TRN. Problem is I'm stuck on pg 7/17 and this has been going on for the past few weeks. The system gives me this msg each time I press the "next" button: "ERROR MESSAGE: THE SERVICE IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER". I've been hitting the "next" button for 4 hours today and am really frustrated!
> 
> I have used IE7, IE8, Chrome, Firefox & Safari. I have also opened my firewall on my notebook. Tried most machines: Dell, HP, Mac. DIAC has not replied my emails to them. Can anyone help me please? I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks!


which email did you use to complaint about that? the correct one is


> [email protected]


Also, you can fill in a complaint in skillselect page: 
Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
last option is to file a complaint on DIAC website:
Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


they usually reply in 1-2 business days. They take no action, but at least you get a reply and a promise that they will look into it. Hang in there man it is frustrating I know,


----------



## Jetflash (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Omarau. I have tried skillselect support. Will try the other 2 you mentioned. Phone calls do not work...am usually kept on hold. Sigh, 3 more weeks and my invite expires.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

*same promlem*



Jetflash said:


> Thanks Omarau. I have tried skillselect support. Will try the other 2 you mentioned. Phone calls do not work...am usually kept on hold. Sigh, 3 more weeks and my invite expires.


i am expriencing the same problem since a week ago, since i got the invitation letter. exact problem. i contacted skill support but no response yet.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

Jetflash said:


> I'm new here. I rec'd an invite in Aug and have started the application process using my TRN. Problem is I'm stuck on pg 7/17 and this has been going on for the past few weeks. The system gives me this msg each time I press the "next" button: "ERROR MESSAGE: THE SERVICE IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER". I've been hitting the "next" button for 4 hours today and am really frustrated!
> 
> I have used IE7, IE8, Chrome, Firefox & Safari. I have also opened my firewall on my notebook. Tried most machines: Dell, HP, Mac. DIAC has not replied my emails to them. Can anyone help me please? I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks!


please let me know too if u find any answer to this problem. i am totally disappointed.


----------



## Jetflash (Sep 23, 2012)

Will try to call them today then update you here.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

barhes said:


> please let me know too if u find any answer to this problem. i am totally disappointed.


I've encountered this problem before through a friend of mine who's also applying for visa 189. Although it's not on the same page as you're experiencing. The cause seems to be when the information you've filled in that page is not the same as your EOI. In my friend's case, it was in page 4/17. Since he renewed his passport, he used a different passport information in the form. He received the exact error message you're describing. Good thing he's an IT genius and so he thought the system is probably not recognizing his passport. Hence, he used his old one and voila! He was able to lodge his application without any issues! He'll then just go through the process of updating his passport.


----------



## Jetflash (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you Omarau for the email to e-service support. They just sent me a request for additional info like screenshots of error page, etc. Let's hope things get moving from here 

LittleBoyBlue: thanks for the tip, but there aren't any inconsistencies between my EOI and application details, so that isn't the reason for error msg in my application.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Jetflash said:


> Thank you Omarau for the email to e-service support. They just sent me a request for additional info like screenshots of error page, etc. Let's hope things get moving from here
> 
> LittleBoyBlue: thanks for the tip, but there aren't any inconsistencies between my EOI and application details, so that isn't the reason for error msg in my application.


That's unfortunate, we just guessed before that the data is causing the issue and we made a lucky guess. There's no scheduled system maintenance at the moment except the regular wednesday maintenance schedule, so hopefully evisa helpdesk knows a workaround for your issue or your issue will be fixed come the wednesday system maintenance schedule.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> That's unfortunate, we just guessed before that the data is causing the issue and we made a lucky guess. There's no scheduled system maintenance at the moment except the regular wednesday maintenance schedule, so hopefully evisa helpdesk knows a workaround for your issue or your issue will be fixed come the wednesday system maintenance schedule.


I have lodged my application on 13-Aug. and since then wasnt able to access eVisa portal to check my application status or to upload documents. Since then there was around 10 maintenance activities and my problem remains the same. 
they simply dont recognize how critical the whole thing is for us. 
at lease I was able to lodge my application. for the guys who werent able to lodge i suggest you call and email them everyday and give them a headache about it like they have given us.:boxing:


----------



## Jetflash (Sep 23, 2012)

barhes said:


> i am expriencing the same problem since a week ago, since i got the invitation letter. exact problem. i contacted skill support but no response yet.


Barhes: write to them at the e-service support email provided by Omarau above. Give them your name, passport number, TRN, and details of the error + screenshots. I did that and got a reply to say they will investigate the matter. Good luck!


----------



## ra2cool (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Folks! I am writing after a long time! Hope all your applications are being processed or at least on track!!

Just wondering if any one can help with these questions in Form 1221 for the Skilled Nominated 190 sub class:

18 What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
19 If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
20 How long do you intend to stay in Australia?
21 Give details of each place you intend to stay in Australia, including the length and purpose of each stay

I am not sure what I need to enter in these! These questions are also present in Form 80. Keeping in mind that these forms are common for all visa types [Student, Visitor, Business etc], are these even applicable for my visa?

Please advice! 

Meanwhile, I have completed my Medicals and PCC and sent the same to my CO [yeah CO got assigned only Sep-25] and have the Form 80 and 1221 pending from my side.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

i have 2 question . 1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? 2. we do the medical forms in the first step? because in the check list to be attached, the medical forms are also listed. for canada, u do it just after receiving the email of medical from immigration department. isnt it so here?


----------



## tozivepi (Sep 29, 2012)

I think i might have a solution for some of those people having system connection issues. however since I am a newbie, the system gives me this message:

You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Network Error*

I keep receiving this ERROR message when I try to login to upload documents on this page ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Tried atleast 10 times using different browsers :confused2:

*Network Error*

A communication error occurred: ""
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.
The requested web page is currently unavailable - please try again after a short while.

More information may be available from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's homepage.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't worry about it if you can't upload anything. Eventually you'll get a case officer and he'll ask from you all the documents they need, anyway.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I keep receiving this ERROR message when I try to login to upload documents on this page ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Tried atleast 10 times using different browsers :confused2:
> 
> ...


There's a system maintenance from 10-12 midnight AU time, then the regular weekly system maintenance too. I reckon the maintenance went bad and up to now it's still down. Don't worry, me eVisa has been blank ever since I lodged. I just waited for the CO and he'll ask for the files he need anyway.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 2 questions 

1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? when we will get acknowledgment letter from DIAC as i paid fees on 28 nov012

2. when we do the medicals ? when will i get medicals for my spouse n kids after lodgment?


----------



## chenyenli (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've been facing "The system is currently unavailable." error since 3 days ago.

Is there anyone who experience the same thing as I am.

I used to be able to reach the last page (the credit card page).
But now, I can only get myself logged in, but everytime I hit the first "Next" button, I face this problem.

Regards,
Mulyadi


----------



## chenyenli (Nov 12, 2012)

My problem has been solved by eVisa support team, the cause of this problem is I leave the given name fields empty.


----------



## eetech (Sep 23, 2013)

tenten said:


> If there are still issues with the system , I am not sure if it is wise of DIAC to go ahead with more invitations on the 1st of September. Perhaps its a sign of confidence on their part - they know they will have sorted the problems in the next few hours.


Which system have you used for checking visa application status? e-business systems? can this system check whether you have been allocated or not? Thanks!


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

On the step 4/17, I got the message of:

An error has occurred
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

I read the FAQ mentioning that "invalid characters" need to be removed. The issue is, I do not have invalid character on my application.

Anybody can help with this issue? thanks


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? when we will get acknowledgment letter from DIAC as i paid fees on 28 nov012
> 
> 2. when we do the medicals ? when will i get medicals for my spouse n kids after lodgment?


I also wanna know about this???

anybody here who can answer the above questions


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> I also wanna know about this???
> 
> anybody here who can answer the above questions


I got it within one minute after pay the fee


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> I got it within one minute after pay the fee


Is tat the answer to question 1???

I wanna know about question 1...


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> On the step 4/17, I got the message of:
> 
> An error has occurred
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> ...


I want to know how we solve this issue... maybe the senior can help
There is not form to be filled on step 4, only acknowledgement. It is really weird.
Apparently many people have this issue.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

ra2cool said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Its been over 2 weeks since I received the invite [Skilled Nominated 190] and though I have completed filling up my online application, I am stuck after the last page [step 17/17].
> 
> ...


Hi Rajeev
I am facing the same problem as you. I am stuck at page 4 and not being able to lodge the application. Getting the same error as yours. Its been 5 days now. I hope you can help me out of this. I would really appreciate if you share how you came up with the solution to the problem.
Thnx


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> I also wanna know about this???
> 
> anybody here who can answer the above questions


When you pay your fee it means application is lodged and you get a acknowledgement receipt


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> Hi Rajeev
> I am facing the same problem as you. I am stuck at page 4 and not being able to lodge the application. Getting the same error as yours. Its been 5 days now. I hope you can help me out of this. I would really appreciate if you share how you came up with the solution to the problem.
> Thnx


I have same problem as yours.stuck at page 4.In the end i ditch the computer aside and use my samsung tablet and it works.Hope it works for you too.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

PLEASE HELP ME......I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

barhes said:


> please let me know too if u find any answer to this problem. i am totally disappointed.


 I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


*Guys who are facing the same problem as of Kuljit:*

It is due to any special characters or invalid symbols that you might have placed and or copy pasted including free invisible spaces. This error is clearly mentioned in DIBP FAQ website below. Please have a look. I do not know resolution, but what I can suggest is, you try to check every field and remove things that are not supported right from the first page.

*Can I copy and paste information from a document into my eVisa application?*

eVisa lets information be copied from a document such as Microsoft Word and pasted into the free text fields of the online form.

When copying data you must remove all formatting such as bullet points, numbering, accents etc from your document into the free text fields. Only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes ‘–’ and underscores '_'. If unrecognised characters or specific formats are detected in your application you may be prevented from lodging your application, viewing the PDF version of the application form or you may receive the following error message:

‘This service is temporary unavailable, please try again later’

If you receive the message you need to check your application and remove the invalid characters before continuing.


Ref - Online Applications – Applications & Forms

Best regards,
JR


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Guys who are facing the same problem as of Kuljit: It is due to any special characters or invalid symbols that you might have placed and or copy pasted including free invisible spaces. This error is clearly mentioned in DIBP FAQ website below. Please have a look. I do not know resolution, but what I can suggest is, you try to check every field and remove things that are not supported right from the first page. Can I copy and paste information from a document into my eVisa application? eVisa lets information be copied from a document such as Microsoft Word and pasted into the free text fields of the online form. When copying data you must remove all formatting such as bullet points, numbering, accents etc from your document into the free text fields. Only use numbers 0&#150;9 and letters A&#150;Z (upper and lower case), dashes &#145;&#150;&#146; and underscores '_'. If unrecognised characters or specific formats are detected in your application you may be prevented from lodging your application, viewing the PDF version of the application form or you may receive the following error message: &#145;This service is temporary unavailable, please try again later&#146; If you receive the message you need to check your application and remove the invalid characters before continuing. Ref - Online Applications – Applications & Forms Best regards, JR


thanks for ur concern.. But there are no special characters in my application.. I have deleted and retyped the application three times but still same error at same point.. Plz help me guys..


----------

